

Yahoo Finance went down today - chadg_77
http://i.imgur.com/zUQaJH3.png
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;finance.yahoo.com&#x2F;q;_ylt=ApgPq6HCUqH46MViCpn1MdmiuYdG;_ylu=X3oDMTBxdGVyNzJxBHNlYwNVSCAzIERlc2t0b3AgU2VhcmNoIDEx;_ylg=X3oDMTByYmRjcWRiBGxhbmcDZW4tVVMEcHQDMgR0ZXN0AzUxMjA0MQ--;_ylv=3;_ylc=X1MDMjE0MjQ3ODk0OARfcgMyBGZyA3VoM19maW5hbmNlX3dlYl9ncwRmcjIDc2EtZ3AEZ3ByaWQDBG5fZ3BzAzgEb3JpZ2luA2ZpbmFuY2UueWFob28uY29tBHBvcwMxBHBxc3RyAwRxdWVyeQNMTktELARzYWMDMQRzYW8DMQ--?p=http%3A%2F%2Ffinance.yahoo.com%2Fq%3Fs%3DLNKD%26ql%3D0&amp;type=2button&amp;uhb=uhb2&amp;fr=uh3_finance_vert_gs&amp;s=LNKD
======
swasheck
Would you mind sharing the significance of this outage? Otherwise ...
hmmmmm...

